# LG C9 Soundbar anschliessen



## 1NDY (28. November 2019)

Hoi zusammen,

ich stelle mir Aktuell folgende frage. Ich habe mir einen neuen Tv gekauft LGC9. 
Ich frage mich jetzt nur wie schliesse ich am besten die Soundbar an. Es ist eine Harman Kardon SB 35.
Sollen die zuspieler. Swisscom TV (IPTV) Nvidia Shield (Mediaplayer) PS4/Switch. Direkt an den TV oder lieber über die Soundbar angeschlossen werden?
Wenn an TV das Soundsignal über Toslink an die Soundbat oder über HDMI.
Ich frage mich vorallem bei FIlmen der Shield. Die oft in 4K DTS oder Dolby Atmos sind. 
Mit welcher Verbindung bekomme ich das beste Bild und den besten Ton?

Gruss

1NDY


----------



## NatokWa (28. November 2019)

wenn es dir um "Guten Ton" geht .... schmeiß die Soundbar weg und schließ ein 5.1 System an . Vitual-Surround wird NIEMALS an Echtes ran kommen , erst recht bei Sachen wie Dolby Atmos und co.


----------



## hazelol (28. November 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> wenn es dir um "Guten Ton" geht .... schmeiß die Soundbar weg und schließ ein 5.1 System an . Vitual-Surround wird NIEMALS an Echtes ran kommen , erst recht bei Sachen wie Dolby Atmos und co.



super antwort hat dem te geholfen! schonmal dran gedacht, das es menschen gibt, die aus zb platz gründen sich keine boxen etc hinstellen wollen/können? ich bin mit meiner soundbar absolut zufrieden erfüllt ihren zweck mehr als gut.

@TE: kommt drauf an, kannst du den all deine geräte an die soundbar anschließen? falls nicht bleibt ja nur der tv übrig. gründsätzlich würd ich aber erstmal behaupten das es keinen großen unterschied geben sollte, einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## colormix (28. November 2019)

1NDY schrieb:


> Hoi zusammen,
> 
> ich stelle mir Aktuell folgende frage. Ich habe mir einen neuen Tv gekauft LGC9.



Gute Wahl .



> Ich frage mich jetzt nur wie schliesse ich am besten die Soundbar an. Es ist eine Harman Kardon SB 35.
> Sollen die zuspieler. Swisscom TV (IPTV) Nvidia Shield (Mediaplayer) PS4/Switch. Direkt an den TV oder lieber über die Soundbar angeschlossen werden?



Wo zu Switch? der TV hat 4 x HDMI 2/4K,
Dolby Chanels werden auch vom HDMI Eingang vom TV 
durch geschleift zur Soundbar Toslink/HDMI.

Schließ  die Soundbar am TV an und die Zugspieler per HDMI ebenfalls am TV an.
Bei der Soundbar steht nicht bei ob der HDMI Eingang 4K UHD Fähig ist da geht wahrscheinlich kein UHD  nur Voll HD wenn du die Geräte an die Soundbar   anschließt .



> Toslink an die Soundbat oder über HDMI.


kannste machen wie du möchtest , bei HDMI kannste einfacher 
die Lautstärke über die FB vom TV mit regeln  der Soundbar
bei HDMI ARC .



hazelol schrieb:


> super antwort hat dem te geholfen! .



solche dummen Kommentare kommen hier öfters ignorieren


----------



## colormix (28. November 2019)

..................


----------



## JackA (28. November 2019)

Toslink kann keine HD Tonformate wie Atmos, etc.!
Also bleibt dir nur HDMI. Schließe die Soundbar an nen ARC Anschluss vom TV und aktiviere ARC in den Optionen. Fertig.


----------



## colormix (28. November 2019)

Würde ich auch sagen HDMI anschließen,
Zuspieler Alle am TV per HDMI und die Soundbar am TV am HDMI ARC  und gut ist , muss nur im TV dann noch aktiveren werden 
 HDMI ARC .
Abgesehen davon kannste  im LG TV das so  einstellen  das z.b. HD und Atmos nur  auf Dolby + ausgegeben werden statt der Auto Einstellung bei Sound :


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wo zu Switch? der TV hat 4 x HDMI 2/4K






colormix schrieb:


> solche dummen Kommentare kommen hier öfters ignorieren



Nintendo Switch... kennste?!


----------



## 1NDY (28. November 2019)

Hey Super danke euch.
Werd dann alles an TV anschliessen und dann über den ARC anschluss vom TV auf die Soundbar gehen.
Black Friday sei dank gab es den TV günstig.


----------



## blautemple (28. November 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Toslink kann keine HD Tonformate wie Atmos, etc.!
> Also bleibt dir nur HDMI. Schließe die Soundbar an nen ARC Anschluss vom TV und aktiviere ARC in den Optionen. Fertig.



Atmos ist aber nicht zwingend ein HD Tonformat. Häufiger als man denkt kriegt man nur Atmos mit einem Dolby Digital+ Kern und das kann man tatsächlich ohne Probleme über Toslink oder ARC übertragen. Bei Atmos mit Dolby TrueHD Kern sieht das natürlich schon anders aus, das kann mir über HDMI oder eARC übertragen werden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (29. November 2019)

1NDY schrieb:


> Hey Super danke euch.
> Werd dann alles an TV anschliessen und dann über den ARC anschluss vom TV auf die Soundbar gehen.
> Black Friday sei dank gab es den TV günstig.



Du  hast  hin aber  noch nicht ?  
mach als 1. ein  FW Update weil LG bei den  Neuen  Modellen erst  mit  dem  aktuellen Updates einiges  freigeschaltet hat HDR via 4k/HDMI/USB usw...


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2019)

Kannst Du nicht lesen?! Deine Antwort auf deine überaus komische Frage steht doch DA!


----------



## colormix (29. November 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht lesen?! Deine Antwort auf deine überaus komische Frage steht doch DA!





> ich stelle mir Aktuell folgende frage. Ich habe mir einen neuen Tv gekauft LGC9.


Was sollen daran  komische  Frage  sein  , gekauft  heißt nicht  das an  schon  hat


----------



## 1NDY (29. November 2019)

Ne noch nicht da. Wird geliefert. Danke für den Tip mit dem Update wird direkt gemacht.


----------



## colormix (29. November 2019)

Wie  lange dauert  denn  so was  bis  es kommt?


----------



## 1NDY (29. November 2019)

Laut seite 3-4 Werktrage. Bin mal gespannt. Das angebot war halt zu gut. Musste einfach zuschlagen.


----------



## 1NDY (4. Dezember 2019)

Bevor ich ein neus Thema aufmache. Dachte ich mir frag ich hier schnell noch mal.
Ich würde bzw muss. Den TV an eine Wandhalterung befestiegen. Er hat VESA 300x200 so weit ich weiss. Gibt es eine Lösung die Schwenkbar ist wo auch die Sabre mit angebracht werden kann? Über gooogle habe ich da bis jetzt nichts gescheites gefunden.


----------



## kero81 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte mal danach geguckt ob man den Center an die Vesa Halterung machen kann. Hatte da auch so Adapterstücke gefunden. Ich schaue mal ob ich die wieder finde!


----------



## 1NDY (6. Dezember 2019)

Hoi habe da was von Vogels gefunden.
Vogels SOUND 3450, Soundbar Halterung, Lautsprecher

THIN 546 ExtraThin Schwenkbare TV-Wandhalterung fuer OLED Schirme (schwarz) | Vogel's

Würde das gehen? Was meint ihr. Ausser das der Preis schon deftig ist.


----------



## Venom89 (8. Dezember 2019)

Muss die Halterung denn schwenkbar sein?
Ansonsten lässt sich eine Halterung für die Tröte immer nachrüsten. 

ZB  conecto CC50651 Halterung zur direkten Montage am TV, kompatibel mit SONOS Beam Soundbar, Traglast: 5kg, weiss: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## 1NDY (9. Dezember 2019)

Ja die Tv Halterung muss schwenkbar sein leider :/


----------



## Venom89 (9. Dezember 2019)

Diese Adapter kannst du natürlich auch für jede andere schwenkbare verwenden.


----------



## 1NDY (10. Dezember 2019)

Super danke. Ich schau mal was ich so finde.


----------

